# Deleting account...



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

Please could someone delete my profile on here.

Cheers


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

shame Luke, miss your posts bud!!! would that not remove the topic post your tt pic of the day???


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Luke

We can of course, normally we would just remove the user profile and leave the posts which would just then say 'guest_user' next to them. That way we don't end up with a load of threads with posts missing, but your identity is no longer associated with any of your posts.

If that is ok with you then I'll make the changes?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

Yep, cheers Nick 

Byee.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Great, thanks.

Take care mate.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Not sure why it's left the username, I'll get the forum admin to change it as I've not got access.


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Sorry to hijack the thread but I would like my user name changing so it looks different. can you do this for me?

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

ganxter said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but I would like my user name changing so it looks different. can you do this for me?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


Yes admin can do that, what do you want it changed to?


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ikon66 said:


> ganxter said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hijack the thread but I would like my user name changing so it looks different. can you do this for me?
> ...


..I believe Ganxter now wants his username to be 'PinkAndFluffy' :lol: :lol: - but i could be mistaken ;-)


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

LordG71 said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > ganxter said:
> ...


Ha! Lord I told you not to tell everyone!

I just want it to read GanXteR that's all :grin:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Service with a smile


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> Service with a smile


Sweet thank you mate looks better already :grin:

Proper hench admin 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

GanXteR said:


> Proper hench admin


Now that is proper gangsta speak 

Charlie


----------

